

Getting started with machine learning later in career - dev12345

Hi Hackers,
  Is it good idea to give up on .NET and try to learn &quot;machine learning&quot; along with maths and technologies needed for that?<p>Is there any places for average programmer in this domain ?
======
praguebakerr
Start with Python, Google tutorial for python is good, google code jams,
numpy, panda, opencv, scikit - even as beginner you will feel power of those
frameworks even if you will run just tutorial apps/projects.

When it comes to high-level langauges like Java or .Net NLP and ML is so
heavyweight and you don't have many useful libraries available. Scientists use
Matlab,C or Python.

------
digitalzombie
I'm doing the same.

I'm narrowing it down to NLP because the math requirement is less. So the
barrier to entry is much less and there are two courses already on Coursera.

I took stat1 and ml on coursera already.

